# Mods I've done so far (with pictures!)



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Looking good so far and a solid few plans left. 

I was looking into the Nurburgring rims in matte, if you go their site they have a configurator you can put those rims on a cruze and check it out.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Not sure if this will work or just link to the site.....Wheel Configurator | TSW Alloy Wheels


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

If you do the Trifecta tune I would highly recommend the ZZP DP/Midpipe (and if you want a catback) for the added gains since you're looking for torque/power


----------



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

Hey do you have a closer pic of your tint?

I'm still trying to figure out what to do with mine, I've got Silver as well...


----------



## Chevyforever (Feb 5, 2014)

I don't know the tint laws in Ontario but here the rear is 18% and front is like 25% So, I just went 20% And its really nice because of the black interior its almost impossible to see a face inside in full sunlight, plus I think two different shades of tint looks weird. Pics coming now


----------



## Chevyforever (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

Looks awsome at 20%. I'm torn between 20% and 35%. Ontario law doesn't specify a specific percentage, just that the driver can be seen.

What brand did you get?


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

I want to get mine re-tinted, but I need to look up the Georgia tint laws to see if it would even be worth it.


----------



## Chevyforever (Feb 5, 2014)

I got 3M with a lifetime warranty installed for $100 us. It was an awesome deal


----------



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

Wicked. I'm getting 3m done tomorrow, 20% all around.

They are also sourcing the crystalline for me for the windshield. all in looking at 500$ or so. Not bad.


----------

